# HDMI in Component out?



## jrj701 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think my Onkyo receivers HDMI out port is fried, so i have a question. Can i still use HDMI in from both the dvd and cable box, and then use component cables from the receiver to the tv, or will i have to go with component between everything.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Odd's are that you will have to go with component for everything, fix the HDMI out or replace the AVR. Generally, one can go from component-to-HDMI but not the other way around.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know of any receivers that will do HDMI in>component out. I think it's a copy protection thing.
Sorry your Onkyo's acting up.
Good Luck!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes you would have to use all component cables (due to HDMI's encryption) *or* you could run the HDMI outs from each device (DVD, PS3 etc) to an HDMI switch box and then run one HDMI cable to the TV. Of course this would only handle the video so you would need to run optical or digital coax cables from each device to the receiver for sound.

If you do go that route then be sure to get an HDMI switcher with a remote so you can program it into your universal remote (if you have one) to get seamless source changes.


----------

